# What should I do first?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

With a budget of about 500 dollars, what should be the fisrt thing (performance) that I should add to my stock 2000 Maxima?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Intake and Exhaust. Do some research and you should be able to get something around your budget.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

TBRMaxP said:


> *With a budget of about 500 dollars, what should be the fisrt thing (performance) that I should add to my stock 2000 Maxima? *


Might I make a suggestion? Go to www.maxima.org and then go to forums (forums.maxima.org) and do a search on "first mod" and you will most likely get these same answers. These are the mods I will do first as well.

1. RSB = Rear Sway Bar
2. FSTB = Front Strut Tower Bar
3. Intake = there are many of these, FrankenCar, PlaceRacing, Stillen, etc.

Hope this helps!


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

If you want performance mods first go with an intake and a front strut tower brace. If you want to bring you car lower to the ground put on some Maxspeeds or Eibach springs for a more sporty look


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

How much horsepower should I expect to gain from the Cold Air Intake?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

between 5 and 8 HP to the wheels. enough to feel.


----------



## 2k2madmax (Apr 1, 2003)

I did the FSTB then the FrankenCar intake.

Next I went Stereo and just purchased a grille-tech lower grill.

Now it is time for a drop and exhaust.


----------

